# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  «Утомленные солнцем-2» провалились в прокате

## Irina

*«Утомленные солнцем-2» провалились в прокате*

МОСКВА, 27 апреля. Фильм «Утомленные солнцем. Предстояние», с большой помпой стартовавший в российском прокате в минувший четверг, 22 апреля, не привлек большого внимания зрителей. За 4 дня, включая премьеру и выходные, фильм собрал в прокате всего $2,7 млн.

Это очень мало, учитывая грандиозный размах, с которым ленту презентовали в кинотеатрах — она шла практически в режиме нон-стоп в 1030 залах, отмечает «КП».

Точную выручку за выходные кинотеатры подсчитают к вечеру 27 апреля. Но шансы на то, что первая часть саги Никиты Михалкова, бюджет которой по разным оценкам составил от $30 млн до $40 млн, рискует стать самым убыточным проектом за всю новейшую историю отечественного кино, велики.

Провал в прокате уже понес определенные последствия. Продолжение «Утомленных солнцем-2» — фильм «Цитадель» — исчез из релизов на 2010 год. Напомним, что еще на прошлой неделе компания планировала устроить премьеру «Цитадели» 4 ноября. Но сейчас картина не значится в графике. Это значит, что увидеть «Цитадель» российский зритель сможет в следующем году.

Вместо «Цитадели» прокатчик выпустит в прокат 4 ноября другой военный фильм — «Бресткую крепость» Александра Котта, премьера которой ранее планировалась 22 июня.

----------


## Irina

*Школьников заставляют смотреть «Утомленных солнцем-2»*

МОСКВА, 30 апреля. Чиновники из мэрии Владивостока дали директорам школ города указание устроить для старшеклассников обязательный коллективный просмотр нового фильма Никиты Михалкова «Утомленные солнцем. Предстояние», сообщает портал NEWSru.com.

Эта информация поступила от завучей одной из школ города, однако, в отделе общего и дополнительного образования мэрии Владивостока заявили, что официальных указаний по обязательному просмотру киноленты не было, подтвердв при этом, что в ряде школ в дневное время отменялись занятия для старшеклассников, которых организованно и за их же деньги водили на просмотр. В мэрии подчеркнули, что это не распоряжение, а инициатива самих школ.

«В нашу школу звонили из отдела общего и дополнительного образования администрации Владивостока и сказали, что старшеклассники обязательно должны в целях патриотического воспитания посмотреть новый фильм Никиты Михалкова. Мы вынуждены были написать родителям записки с просьбой дать их детям деньги на билет, а в день просмотра — отменять уроки, в том числе в выпускных классах. Вместе с нами смотрели фильм и ученики других школ, в том числе воспитанники интерната глухонемых детей. Для них не было никакого сурдоперевода», — отметила завуч школы.

По ее словам, несмотря на то, что новый фильм Никиты Михалкова правдиво повествуют о суровой войне, он рассчитан на взрослую аудиторию, поскольку содержит ненормативную лексику, а также сцены насилия и жестокости. Многие сюжеты фильма, по мнению завуча, не для слабонервных, тем более не для подростков.

Менеджеры кинотеатров города, в которых идет демонстрация новой ленты, сообщают, что заявки на коллективный просмотр от школ Владивостока поступают постоянно.


P.S. Надо же как-то деньги отбивать. Нашли способ. Некрасиво.

----------


## Irina

*ПАРИЖ, 11 мая. Представитель компании Wild Bunch, занимающейся продажей прав на новый фильм Никиты Михалкова «Утомленные солнцем 2», заявил Variety, что французские журналисты начали программу по дискредитации ленты российского режиссера. Как пишет Lenta.Ru, Винсент Мараваль привел несколько примеров подобной критики.*

Так, издание Liberation выразило недоумение в связи с «волшебным появлением фильма в официальной программе каннского фестиваля», а Le Monde назвал новую ленту «гимном сталинизму».

По словам представителя Wild Bunch, обвинения абсурдны, поскольку «все фильмы Михалкова носят антисталинский характер». Он подчеркнул, что «Утомленные солнцем» в Каннах еще не показывались, поэтому журналисты, скорее всего, не видели фильм.

По мнению Мараваля, резкая реакция на «Утомленные солнцем 2» обусловлена тем, что его автор предпочитает снимать не фестивальное кино, а ленты для широкого зрителя.

Напомним, в середине апреля Никита Михалков представил результат восьми лет работы. «Утомленные солнцем-2» — «Великий фильм о великой войне». Чтобы окупиться еще на стадии кинопроката, фильм Никиты Михалкова должен заработать $80-85 млн. Половину этой суммы заберут кинотеатры, и тогда создатели теоретически «отобьют» инвестиции. Таких денег еще ни одна отечественная картина в современной истории российского проката не собирала.

Минимальная сумма, которую проект Михалкова должен был собрать на старте — $20 млн. Фильм включен в официальную программу празднования 65-летия Победы, попал в конкурс Каннского фестиваля. У него высокая цитируемость, он широко рекламируется и выходит огромным тиражом – займет тысячу с лишним экранов страны (почти как «Аватар»).

Как ранее передавал «Росбалт», картина Михалкова привлекла внимание блогеров. В сети активно обсуждались достоинства и недостатки продукта с претензией на шедевр, причем оставляли свои записи в основном авторы, не видевшие картины. Подавляющее большинство откликов на тот момент имело негативный характер.

----------


## BiZ111

чёт дофига шумихи вокруг этого
школьники ещё эти..Е***ся с 5-го класса, им эти жестокие сцены до жопы

----------


## Irina

*Канны встретили картину Михалкова «вялыми аплодисментами»*

КАННЫ, 23 мая. 63-й Каннский фестиваль завершает сегодня работу торжественной церемонией объявления победителей. Будет назван и обладатель главной награды форума — «Золотой пальмовой ветви», сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС. На нее претендуют 19 фильмов основной конкурсной программы,

Пока неофициальные рейтинги фестиваля, которые публикуют ведущие киноиздания, возглавляют картины британского режиссера Майка Ли «Еще год» (Another Year), француза Ксавье Бовуа «Про богов и людей» (Des Hommes et des Dieux), его соотечественника Бертрана Тавернье «Принцесса де Монпансье» (Princesse de Montpensier), фильмы мексиканского кинематографиста Алехандро Гонсалеса Иньярриту «КрасАта» (Biutiful) и южнокорейца Ли Чан Дона «Поэзия» (Poetry).

Однако последнее слово принадлежит жюри, которое возглавляет известный американский режиссер Тим Бертон. Традиционно личные симпатии председателя жюри играют значительную роль в выборе картины-победителя, считают в кулуарах Каннского фестиваля.

Специалисты отмечают, что в нынешнем году борьба на форуме носила открытый характер, так как изначально на нем не было безоговорочных фильмов-лидеров. Так, в главном конкурсе отсутствовали многие режиссеры, которые являются традиционными участниками фестиваля.

Между тем на фестивале в субботу уже назван ряд победителей. Так, премию второго по значению конкурса кинофорума — «Особый взгляд» получил фильм южнокорейского режиссера Хон Сан Су «Ха-ха-ха» (Ha-ha-ha). Престижная Экуменическая премия присуждена ленте французского режиссера Ксавье Бовуа «Про богов и людей» (Des Hommes et des Dieux).

Торжественная церемония закрытия фестиваля начнется в зале Люмьер каннского Кинодворца в 21:30 мск.

Накануне на фестивале был показан фильм российского режиссера Никиты Михалкова «Утомленные солнцем-2». Картина участвует в главной конкурсной программе, в которой определяется победитель форума — обладатель «Золотой пальмовой ветви». Михалков показал судьбы отца и дочери в водовороте драматичных исторических событий — сталинских репрессий и Второй мировой войны, пишет NEWSru.com.

«Я не планировал снимать продолжение картины «Утомленные солнцем», — сказал Михалков на состоявшейся после показа пресс- конференции. — Однако вынужден был вернуться к ней после того, как посмотрел блестящий фильм американского режиссера Стивена Спилберга «Спасти рядового Райана». Выходя из кинотеатра, а это происходило в Париже, я услышал разговоры зрителей, для которых высадка американских войск в Нормандии представляла собой главное событие Второй мировой войны». «Именно тогда я решил показать, что происходило на другом конце Европы, на какие жертвы приходилось идти нашему народу, — отметил режиссер. — Для этого я «реанимировал» часть своих героев, что зачастую делают и другие авторы».

Кроме Никиты Михалкова, в пресс-конференции приняли участие актеры Надежда Михалкова и Олег Меньшиков, однако им не было задано ни одного вопроса.

Как отмечают в своих блогах кинокритики, реакция на фильм Михалкова была прохладной.

«Вообще, я люблю пересматривать наши картины на заграничных фестивалях – здесь иной взгляд: смотришь как бы со стороны, гордясь или огорчаясь, ревниво ловишь реакцию зала. И почти всегда находишь в фильме что-то новое, упущенное на первом просмотре. На этот раз ничего подобного не было. Мучение непередаваемое: скука смертная. Потому что фильм был исчерпан еще на половине первого просмотра в Москве, и ничего другого там нет. Зал не реагировал никак. В финале раздались уже привычные на фестивале этого года вялые аплодисменты, смешанные с «бу-у» — тоже вялым», — пишет в своем блоге Валерий Кичин.

Как сообщают«Вести», из уст каннских зрителей, опрошенных на выходе из зала, раздавались и скепсис, и критика, и похвалы, хотя позитивных отзывов было больше. «Трудно сказать, понравился фильм или нет. Мне кажется это не тот фильм, который может выиграть «Золотую пальмовую ветвь», — считает одна из зрительниц. «Мне понравился фильм. Очень красивая картинка. Супер! Но «Пальмовую ветвь» картина не возьмет», — поделился своим мнением другой зритель. «Это очень драматичная история. Я видела девушек, которые плакали. Я надеюсь, что эта картина возьмет здесь главный приз», — оптимистично заявила молодая девушка. Еще одна зрительница высказала диаметрально противоположное мнение: «Я не поняла эту картину. Я не поняла, о чем она. Может быть, это пародия? Очень странное кино. Мне понравилась первая часть, но я не узнала в этом фильме продолжение».

Напомним, в середине апреля Никита Михалков представил результат восьми лет работы. «Утомленные солнцем-2» — «Великий фильм о великой войне». Чтобы окупиться еще на стадии кинопроката, фильм Никиты Михалкова должен заработать $80-85 млн. Половину этой суммы заберут кинотеатры, и тогда создатели теоретически «отобьют» инвестиции. Таких денег еще ни одна отечественная картина в современной истории российского проката не собирала.

Минимальная сумма, которую проект Михалкова должен был собрать на старте — $20 млн. Фильм включен в официальную программу празднования 65-летия Победы, попал в конкурс Каннского фестиваля. У него высокая цитируемость, он широко рекламируется и вышел огромным тиражом.

----------


## Sanych

Что-то совсем нерадостные комментарии о этом фильме. Аж посмотреть уже хочется

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, вот и у меня такое желание возникает)) Хочется уже своё мнение составить об этом фильме))

----------


## Sanych

Аналогично. Именно что - своё.

----------

